
Filmmakers Created Fake Newsreels in the 1920s - longdefeat
https://paleofuture.gizmodo.com/how-filmmakers-created-fake-newsreels-in-the-1920s-1832866878
======
jnty
This is surfacing now with relevance to the debate about fake news, but it's
really more about what we would call reconstructions today presented without
disclaimer at a time when it wasn't necessarily assumed that everything you
saw was real (or maybe the accepted ethics on doing this hadn't quite settled
down yet...)

It's still relevant though as reconstructions or animations can easily be used
to mislead even if they are clearly not original footage.

------
anotheryou
no vid?

~~~
NickBusey
FTA: "As far as I can tell, there are no surviving prints of this newsreel."

~~~
anotheryou
thanks, didn't read that :)

